# Waterproof white paint for a shower enclosure



## Pierre (3 Mar 2010)

Hi, sorry this may be a bit of a newbie question: I 've had to make up a baton to make a shower screen fit to an oddly-angled wall. I need to finish it in something white that will protect and waterproof the wood. 

What do you guys advise? I'd assumed a primer of some sort and a waterproof top coat. It's a fairly hard pine, if that's any help. 

Thanks!


----------



## yetloh (4 Mar 2010)

I'm afraid I can't hekp with this pne, but welcome to the forum anyway.

If you get no response from anyone, I suggest you post again on the General Woodworking section of the forum as that gets a lot more traffic.

Jim


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Mar 2010)

Pierre":utzhuvye said:


> Hi, sorry this may be a bit of a newbie question: I 've had to make up a baton to make a shower screen fit to an oddly-angled wall. I need to finish it in something white that will protect and waterproof the wood.
> 
> What do you guys advise? I'd assumed a primer of some sort and a waterproof top coat. It's a fairly hard pine, if that's any help.



Marine paints, properly applied will do it. They're not cheap, and you do need to be scrupulous in preparation and finishing, but they can usually be bought in small quantities. 

If you have a chandlers nearby, the marine range from International Paints used to be good. For the ultimate result, use a marine two-part polyurethane (should be able to get this in white), but again it's expensive and you need to follow the instructions carefully. 

Having said that, I used a one-part clear polyurethane varnish on some small mahogany mounting plates used outdoors (for door stays). They get a lot of weather but are holding up pretty well so far.


----------



## Lons (9 Mar 2010)

Pierre":1azf4s43 said:


> Hi, sorry this may be a bit of a newbie question: I 've had to make up a baton to make a shower screen fit to an oddly-angled wall. I need to finish it in something white that will protect and waterproof the wood.
> 
> What do you guys advise? I'd assumed a primer of some sort and a waterproof top coat. It's a fairly hard pine, if that's any help.
> 
> Thanks!



Have you thought about possibly cladding it with a white pvc trim or angle.

I've done so many times. very easy to cut to fit, just stick it and seal all round with silicone and you've got a neat permanant and well sealed job.

You can buy in lengths up to 5mtrs and they are cheap and freely available.
Look for anyone selling plastics or try the upvc window / conservatory companies. I guarantee you'll find something suitable

Bob


----------



## Lons (9 Mar 2010)

Forgot that the big sheds, Wickes and B&Q have a range as well


----------

